# Roof delamination ?? What should I do?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

We seem to have some delamination of the aluminium (I think) skin on the roof from the base material. It's quite obvious to the side and rear of the front Heki - I can depress the skin 'bubble' with my finger. 

The question is, what to do about it? 

We're in Amboise at the moment, heading for the tunnel back home on 15th June. 

Our van is over 5yrs so not under warranty, but we did have a roof repair done by a TEC dealer in Barcelona, back in January. The work had a 6mth warranty. 

He removed the sealing strips down both sides of the roof and rear, just where the sides meet the roof. The sealing was renewed tho the embedded aluminium strip was re-used. 

I think the problem has only arisen in the last wee while - we've been aware just in the last couple of weeks or so of 'chatter' from the Heki blind. I now think this is because the air stream is causing the roof skin to waver. 

Anyway, if air is in there, then presumably water could get in too (it was a damp problem that was fixed back in January).

So... We bought the van in Germany, the repair was done in Barcelona... 
I'm inclined to think I should find a TEC dealer near here and ask for a report, and if it was likely to have stemmed from the previous work. 

Do you think this is the way to go, or are there any other suggestions? 

Many thanks.


----------



## MyGalSal (Dec 8, 2008)

Oh dear, oh dear. No ideas or suggestions  

but ... bump the post in case someone else has.

Sal


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If you cannot do the work yourself, which could be a DIY job if you had the skills, then better take it to a repairers to be sorted out, and this time try and get them to look at all of the roof rather than just the immediately suspect part.

To peel a roof panel back and re-seal it properly takes time and a lot of room, plus a dry workshop to do it in.

Generally, it's a fairly big job but not impossible, but without somewhere in the dry to do it, it would be a problem.

Peter


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

No chance of a do-it-yourself job I'm afraid! 

Do you think there's any chance the previous repair might have led to the present problem?


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Are you sure it's not supposed to be delaminated to allow for expansion and contraction due to temperature fluctuations.


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Personally I would be looking to see if I could claim on my Insurance Policy for this work to be carried out by a reputable company in the UK. Have you thought to ring them and ask their advice? I am sure they are knowledgeable of this kind of situation and will give you good advice.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

If it had, you'd have to prove it to the repairers.

Why not get in touch with them and explain the issues? Worst they can do is say no.

It's difficult for anyone on the Forum to be able to diagnose this sort of thing without 'hands on' inspection, but I'd guess that there is moisture getting into the space which is causing adhesive failure,

If they've used mastic sealer, it will leak eventually, better use one of the Sikaflex adhesives/sealers, they are pretty permanent. Our trailer floor is entirely held in with adhesive, no mechanical fasteners at all. We used Sikaflex 221 and Parabond 600.

Peter


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Spacerunner - that's an interesting idea; can anyone else comment - are roofs supposed to be delaminate to some extent to allow for expansion? 

Chermic, I'm not sure which insurance you mean? Is my normal van insurance likely to cover that sort of problem? I really only thought of it as accident insurance. 

Peter - yes, I'll give the guys in Barcelona a ring, see what they say. 

Thanks for the input - and for your commiserations, Sal!


----------



## csmcqueen (May 12, 2010)

Are you sure it should be bonded, I'm pretty sure the ali roof on my elddis is not bonded but just sealed at the edges as I too can flex the ali roof?


Scott

just read spacerunner's post, looks like i'm too slow :wink:


----------



## Antonia (Apr 27, 2008)

Yeah....my roof, 1985 Autotrail is only bonded at edges. The Aluminium is loose over the rest of the roof.

Antonia


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

When i took my Hymer into Magnum mobiles at Grimsby for a repair (accident)Ken and i were on the roof, he slapped the roof with the flat of his hand and said to me " bonded roof, they dont do that anymore its all loose laid now" Its to allow the roof skin to expand and contract so i think it should be like that.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thank you so much for those encouraging and welcome posts re 'supposed to be like that?' (sorry I can't thank you all individually - haven't got the data to use the full site :-( )

I shall phone David in Barcelona just to make sure it's supposed to be like that.


----------

